# The "new" autoflower- GreenHouse Seeds Green-O-Matic



## i heartmj (Feb 23, 2010)

I have everything set up and ready to GROW! Just waiting on my seeds from Additude. I will be growing 4 Green-O-Matic seeds from GreenHoouse Seeds. Apparently it's a new autoflower so I thought I'd check it out. Hopefully this journal will help others if they decide to grow the same strain. From the research I have done I guess it is a cross between white dwarf, lowrider, and asian and morocan strains (whatever they may be?)

I will be using:

400watt HPS
FFOF soil
FF nutes

More to come as soon as these seeds come in. They were shipped on the 17th.
Comments welcome..


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 1, 2010)

So today I got my shipment from additude and I'm pretty excited to try and grow this "new" autoflower! Hopefully it IS an AF!! I also got 2 freebies- Trainwreck and Cheese.. both fem. I'm looking forward to starting those up as well, but that won't be until this summer. Anyhow I am germing 4 Green-O-Matics using the papertowel method.. I will update as the grow moves along so jump on for the ride if you'd like.. all comments are welcome.


----------



## Greenant (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome! I'm definitely following you. I'm thinking about ordering them too. They're so cheap! Have you heard anything on the yield?


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 3, 2010)

Greenant said:


> Awesome! I'm definitely following you. I'm thinking about ordering them too. They're so cheap! Have you heard anything on the yield?


 
I haven't heard anything about them at all besides what I posted above. I'm just hoping for an oz per plant.. since they are supposedly small. I got 19grams off one white dwarf under cfls so I'm thinking an oz/plant under a 400w hps is reasonable. but we will see!

I just ordered them cuz it was a 10 pack of female for 60 bucks. I just took the chance. I'm looking forward to growing the cheese and trainwreck.. but I'm waiting for a few months.


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 3, 2010)

2 of the 4 seeds have cracked open.. waiting on those taproots to poke out.. hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 3, 2010)

quick update...

one taproot has shown itself. one has cracked open and should show its taproot by the morning. another has just barely cracked. and the last one looks the same as when I started to germinate. hopefully she will crack open tonight. 

nothing major. more to come!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 3, 2010)

im intersted..will be in the background.


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 4, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> im intersted..will be in the background.


 
Welcome to what is hopefully a success!


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 4, 2010)

another quick update.

just planted 2 seeds that showed their taproots. the other 2 have cracked open and I think that this time tomorrow they will be in the dirt also.. I will post pics when there is actually something to see! any questions just ask.


----------



## mutefruit (Mar 5, 2010)

any pictures? i just ordered these myself I ordered 10 of them im excited to see what yours do. I am going to grow mine outside. should i put them in flower beds or in 1 gallon pots.... anyone have a idea?


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 5, 2010)

mutefruit said:


> any pictures? i just ordered these myself I ordered 10 of them im excited to see what yours do. I am going to grow mine outside. should i put them in flower beds or in 1 gallon pots.... anyone have a idea?


 
individual pots dude. unless you use partitians between each plant.

I don't know about growing any outside tho. 

they haven't even sprouted out of the soil yet so no pictures. but as soon as some green shows I will post.


----------



## Greenant (Mar 9, 2010)

Anything new???


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 15, 2010)

Greenant said:


> Anything new???


 
Sorry guys I just got back home from Vegas... I will post pics tomorrow of my ladies. only 2 girls are growing right now. I germed 4 others but the first 2 cracked but no taproot came out.. and the second 2 a huge root came out of each and when I planted them they never shot up out of the ground. so far I am NOT inmpressed with these things.. however, the 2 that ARE growing look really healthy. I will attempt to germ the other 4 this weekend and hope for the best.

PS. I won 770 bucks on the roulette table ;] yay me!


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 16, 2010)

Day 11 from seed.

here are a couple of pics.


----------



## bg23 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am waiting on my seeds....I will update this thread too as soon as i get them and have them germed...using CFL's and FFOF/perlite mix (worked well for my lowryder#2 grow last year)...only growing for my personal use 


thanks all for the pics/info!! I'll be back!


----------



## super2200 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am curious about the white dwarf and red dwarf ones as they sound like good smoke. How was the smoke for the White Dwarf, I am looking for more autos but LowRyder2 is pretty weak and I am looking for a strong smoke and there are so many new autos out this year its hard to pick.


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 18, 2010)

super2200 said:


> I am curious about the white dwarf and red dwarf ones as they sound like good smoke. How was the smoke for the White Dwarf, I am looking for more autos but LowRyder2 is pretty weak and I am looking for a strong smoke and there are so many new autos out this year its hard to pick.


 
I really enjoyed my White Dwarf.. I will most def grow them again. I heard that the red dwarf was good too.. but I haven't tried that one.. the WD is super easy to grow!


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 19, 2010)

Day 14 from seed. 

One of my ladies has shown her hairs! both are looking healthy.. I will post pics tonight for those interested. I also germed and planted 2 new seeds this afternoon and put them under cfls until they pop soil. I think the problem before was my medium was getting too dry under that 400 and was killing them. So hopefully this works.


----------



## Chuck420 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm thinking about ordering the green0matic myself, can't wait to see how yours turn out.


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 19, 2010)

im running on i got 5 planted 2 seeds only one sprouted... will be along for this ride. Good luck m8!!


----------



## stoner24/7 (Mar 20, 2010)

hi i am new hear so hello!!i have started 2 green-o-matiic myself so i will be keeping an eye on your grow and hopefully learn on the way my to girls are 12 days old from sprouting one is growing well like yours and the other is a runt and only about 1/2" high!!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm coming along for the ride. I've been wanting to check some auto flower grows.


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks to all that are following this thread.. I will def post pics tonight I'm running late so I don't have time right now. I am truly NOT impressed thus far in my grow. Hopefully the second half of this will be better.


----------



## Chuck420 (Mar 20, 2010)

it will be dude stick in there im rootin for ya!


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 20, 2010)

i feel ya bro....but jus tough it out.....i am with my grow...jus 3 dayz from sprout....def. subscribed!!! wanna see what these beans can d0....


----------



## 123petey999 (Mar 21, 2010)

cant wait to see how these turn out. il defantly be watchin.


----------



## stoner24/7 (Mar 21, 2010)

have you got any pics yet that are updated????


----------



## Mr. Optimo (Mar 21, 2010)

What your light schedule going to like through out your grow??


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 21, 2010)

Mr. Optimo said:


> What your light schedule going to like through out your grow??


 
I have lights on 24/7 reason being that they are an autoflower and they already have such a short lifespan. I figure they can use all the light they can get. and honestly I don't really care if I'm right or wrong. I'm learning and experimenting, so my next go round I will probably try a different light schedule.


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 21, 2010)

And here are the pics!


----------



## Mr. Optimo (Mar 21, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> I have lights on 24/7 reason being that they are an autoflower and they already have such a short lifespan. I figure they can use all the light they can get. and honestly I don't really care if I'm right or wrong. I'm learning and experimenting, so my next go round I will probably try a different light schedule.


I just read on here that 20/4. is best. 
-uncle ben
guess the cannabis likes a little break. even auto's i assume. ? :twocents:


----------



## 150wHPS (Mar 22, 2010)

i agree with optimo... but experiment away... im a new grower and am going to be focusing on auto-dwarves, so it will be useful knowledge for us all...........

thanks


----------



## slowergrower (Mar 22, 2010)

hi ive just started growing the green o matics they are 9 days old now ive got them on an 18/6 cycle and all of them seem ok...i was just wondering how old are your plants in your last picture set?


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 22, 2010)

lookin good man. i will wait to see yours, and a few others, finish before i try them. . i have done a couple auto grows. tried the 24 hrs of light, they did better at 20/4. good luck


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 23, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> hi ive just started growing the green o matics they are 9 days old now ive got them on an 18/6 cycle and all of them seem ok...i was just wondering how old are your plants in your last picture set?


i believe they are 12 or 13 days old in those pics.


----------



## Chuck420 (Mar 23, 2010)

got any updated pics for us?


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 23, 2010)

Chuck420 said:


> got any updated pics for us?


 
I will take pics today and post them tonight.


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 23, 2010)

pic update. day 18 from seed.

in the last pic it looks like the growth out of one of the nodes topped itself.. it has two stalks groing out of the same branch. this is the only one on the whole plant.. it looks pretty cool to me!


----------



## Chuck420 (Mar 24, 2010)

lookin good! check out that thick stalk. they should probably start flowering in around a week don't you think?


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 24, 2010)

Chuck420 said:


> lookin good! check out that thick stalk. they should probably start flowering in around a week don't you think?


 
they have both started to flower. one has been flowering since day 14. the other started yesterday.


----------



## Chuck420 (Mar 24, 2010)

oh awesome can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## slowergrower (Mar 24, 2010)

hi dude your plants are looking good mine are doing ok there on day 12 now if its ok can i upload some pics once i take some? just to use as a comparison....i have noticed how smell the plants are mine hum even at this early stage lol


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 24, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> hi dude your plants are looking good mine are doing ok there on day 12 now if its ok can i upload some pics once i take some? just to use as a comparison....i have noticed how smell the plants are mine hum even at this early stage lol


 
Yeah.. post away. I'd like a comparison myself. as for the smell it's hardly present unless you stick your nose down in the main cola.. then it just smells like some fresh weed.

I checked on my ladies today and a 3rd has sprouted! so now I have 1 on day 20, 1 on day 17 and 1 on day 2. I am also germinating 1 automatic Fast Bud. never tried it before but I'm throwing it in there anyway..


----------



## stoner24/7 (Mar 25, 2010)

how long have you been feeding your plants on nutes or have you gave them any nutes yet?


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 25, 2010)

stoner24/7 said:


> how long have you been feeding your plants on nutes or have you gave them any nutes yet?


 
no nutes yet.


----------



## stoner24/7 (Mar 25, 2010)

i have ones in cfl at day 17 from germination have you any tips you could help me out on ?


----------



## slowergrower (Mar 26, 2010)

hi mj just thought i would put these up let me know what you guys think?


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 26, 2010)

stoner24/7 said:


> i have ones in cfl at day 17 from germination have you any tips you could help me out on ?


 
just let them do their thing. feed very lightly- less is more- and love them!


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 26, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> hi mj just thought i would put these up let me know what you guys think?


 
Slower- they are looking really good bro! they should be showing sex pretty soon!


----------



## slowergrower (Mar 26, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> Slower- they are looking really good bro! they should be showing sex pretty soon!



thanks man yeah i think they have started already if im right...little V's at the base of the branchs?


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 26, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> thanks man yeah i think they have started already if im right...little V's at the base of the branchs?


You should see a couple of white hairs coming out of the sides of the nodes (where the branches come off of the main stalk)


----------



## slowergrower (Mar 26, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> You should see a couple of white hairs coming out of the sides of the nodes (where the branches come off of the main stalk)




yeah that sounds like them although they are still alittle green at the base of the hairs


----------



## slowergrower (Mar 26, 2010)

would you say i need to transplant my plants or is the size of pot there in ok


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 27, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> would you say i need to transplant my plants or is the size of pot there in ok


I think they are fine in the pots that you have them in now. I'm pretty sure they say not to transplant autos.. I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## slowergrower (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks for the info dude i think the pots are like 6 litre anyways not sure how that works in gallons....how are your girls doing now? i started giving mine a light foliar feed of bat guano today as the leaves were starting to curl up i cant work out whats the matter with them yet


----------



## tnewton (Mar 28, 2010)

hi! iv just baught 5 fem green-o-matics from attitude nd im realy excited!!!! its my second grow and im starting them off in the greenhouse then taking them outside after week 2. i was just wondering if anyone had any tips for outside growing as i live in the UK im going 2 germ them next weekend because its getting warmer. any advise would b GREAT thanx.


----------



## i heartmj (Mar 28, 2010)

tnewton said:


> hi! iv just baught 5 fem green-o-matics from attitude nd im realy excited!!!! its my second grow and im starting them off in the greenhouse then taking them outside after week 2. i was just wondering if anyone had any tips for outside growing as i live in the UK im going 2 germ them next weekend because its getting warmer. any advise would b GREAT thanx.


I know nothing on outdoor growing. but I can tell you that they aren't going to get very big.


----------



## stupidclown (Mar 28, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> I think they are fine in the pots that you have them in now. I'm pretty sure they say not to transplant autos.. I thought I read that somewhere.


my autos took off after i repotted them they got so big i repotted again. not sure about your strain but deisel ryder are ok to transplant. these things grow fast and take bad conditions well. mine have been to hot to cold and dried out and no prob. i'm just hoping it's good smoke, i've been hearing autos are weak.


----------



## stupidclown (Mar 28, 2010)

oh btw here is my grow, i'm not as good a journal keeper as you but stop by and see.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/305583-diesel-ryder-joint-doctor-start.html


----------



## franc (Mar 30, 2010)

Great thread.... just about to start a similar set up but nft.... my first time! So thanks very much for helping to clear my head for me!!!!

Will keep you posted on progress......

Keep posting!


----------



## franc (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi, did you use your hps light from day 1? I'm growing in rockwall using nft and not sure if I can use the 250w hps as soon as they sprout?


----------



## stoner24/7 (Mar 31, 2010)

hi any updated pics of your grow?


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 31, 2010)

franc said:


> Hi, did you use your hps light from day 1? I'm growing in rockwall using nft and not sure if I can use the 250w hps as soon as they sprout?


I've heard of people using an HPS the whole way through. I sprouted mine with a 400 Watt MH about 4 ft above the sprouts. I just lowered the light a little at a time as they started growing. Just be careful at first and you should be fine.

Good luck.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 1, 2010)

franc said:


> Hi, did you use your hps light from day 1? I'm growing in rockwall using nft and not sure if I can use the 250w hps as soon as they sprout?


Yes I started with a 400Watt HPS from the start.. the only problem with that is it dries the soil out fairly quickly and I have lost about 4 seeds because of it.. but if you babysit it until your girls show their heads you should be fine. Any questions pls feel free to ask ;]


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 1, 2010)

stoner24/7 said:


> hi any updated pics of your grow?


I will post new pics tomorrow night for you guys. This has been a crazy ass week for me. so far I have 2 flowering Green O Matics, 1 seedling about a week old Green O Matic, and 1 Fast Bud a few days old. I have also started germing another Fast Bud and just ordered a pack of La Divas (blueberry x diavolo) which I have had my eye on for a while now so I'm glad I ordered them..

Be safe ya'll time for a burn session.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 1, 2010)

do let us know when you start a GJ on those La Divas!!! hadd my eye on those for a while too, but hadn't seen any grows wid em'...what i did order for my next crop though was purple jems, blue ryder, hymilaya blue deisel & sour 60!!!!!!!


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 2, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> do let us know when you start a GJ on those La Divas!!! hadd my eye on those for a while too, but hadn't seen any grows wid em'...what i did order for my next crop though was purple jems, blue ryder, hymilaya blue deisel & sour 60!!!!!!!


I'm probably just going to keep this journal for all my auto strains since I'm trying to do a perpetual grow. It'll just be easier to keep up with. 

The LA Divas caught my eye because I LOVE blueberry and the 7-8 week harvest time was the deciding factor. I saw some gj's started but they never finish them.. which pisses me off! 

Purple jems look fantastic even though I'm not a huge fan of purp. I definatley wanna try the BHD but the fems are out of stock and I only fuck with fem seeds.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 2, 2010)

forgot my camera today so here are some pics from a few days ago.. I will update with new pics after easter.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 4, 2010)

Day 30 from seed for the oldest plant..

here are some pics from today.. 2 flowering Green-O-Matics, 1 seedling GOM, 1 seedling Fast Bud, and 1 Fast Bud that has barely broken soil.


----------



## Bobby Buffont (Apr 5, 2010)

ive been watching this thread closely, and im quite impressed with the green o matic.. you say your on day 30? that thing has a whole month to fill in!! im so excited for you. i cant wait to see the finished product. i noticed the tips of the leaves are a bit burnt.. what is your ppm of your nutes? and the ppms of the run off? u could have a slight overfeeding issue.. and possible heat issues? but other than that... fantastic


----------



## HDC (Apr 6, 2010)

Impressed! I bought some gree-o-matics because of the short height and grow time and have been watching yours sense. Mine just germed and am excited if I can get results like yours. Very nice!!


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 6, 2010)

Bobby Buffont said:


> ive been watching this thread closely, and im quite impressed with the green o matic.. you say your on day 30? that thing has a whole month to fill in!! im so excited for you. i cant wait to see the finished product. i noticed the tips of the leaves are a bit burnt.. what is your ppm of your nutes? and the ppms of the run off? u could have a slight overfeeding issue.. and possible heat issues? but other than that... fantastic


I dunno what the PPM is I have only used an 8th of a dose of tiger bloom.. There is a slight nute burn on them but nothing that I'm really worried about considering how fast they finish.. and trust me bro.. the greenomatics look way better in the pics than in person. unless the smoke is fantastic I probably won't ever buy this strain again. as for the heat it's possible but I really don't think that's the problem they are in an open basement with a fan blowing the heat out from HPS. I'm still new at growing so I am still learning.. this is only my second grow. Thanks for the comment tho! much appreciated.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 6, 2010)

HDC said:


> Impressed! I bought some gree-o-matics because of the short height and grow time and have been watching yours sense. Mine just germed and am excited if I can get results like yours. Very nice!!


They do grow very fast.. they change everyday so it's cool to watch. what kind of lights are you using?


----------



## HDC (Apr 6, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> They do grow very fast.. they change everyday so it's cool to watch. what kind of lights are you using?


 
CFL's at 7000K sq/ft. First grow for me, so it will be a learning process for sure


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 6, 2010)

you'll be fine.. my first grow was a white dwarf.. I will definately grow that strain again.. I really liked the taste.


----------



## jakkaru (Apr 7, 2010)

I am really eager to see how this grow goes.

I just order some green-o-matic and will be trying it out in a pc grow case i am making.
this is my first real grow. 
and since i will be doing this in a small area i wanna know as much as possible.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 7, 2010)

jakkaru said:


> I am really eager to see how this grow goes.
> 
> I just order some green-o-matic and will be trying it out in a pc grow case i am making.
> this is my first real grow.
> and since i will be doing this in a small area i wanna know as much as possible.


my g-o-m's are too tall for a pc case.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 8, 2010)

this grow looks great... Any updates?


----------



## jakkaru (Apr 8, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> my g-o-m's are too tall for a pc case.


how tall are they?
my pc case is 25 inches tall.

if they will get to tall i could alwys try LST.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 8, 2010)

that would work.


----------



## HDC (Apr 8, 2010)

jakkaru said:


> how tall are they?
> my pc case is 25 inches tall.
> 
> if they will get to tall i could alwys try LST.


The description says they grow from 30-40cm which is 11.8"- 15.74" which I hope is true as I only have about 20" from floor to lights.

One of mine poked her head of the soil


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 8, 2010)

HDC said:


> The description says they grow from 30-40cm which is 11.8"- 15.74" which I hope is true as I only have about 20" from floor to lights.
> 
> One of mine poked her head of the soil


 
mine are at least 2 feet right now. that's 24" I suppose you can lst it but that's your call.

congrats on getting the one to pop!


----------



## jakkaru (Apr 8, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> mine are at least 2 feet right now. that's 24" I suppose you can lst it but that's your call.


wow, that's a lot taller than they said it would get.
One of the main reasons i got the green-o-matic was because it said it stayed real short.

What size pots are you using?
I got some 1 gallon pots. maybe the smaller the pot the shorter it will stay.
And i will be using CFL for my grow box.

Can't wait to see the next set of pics.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 8, 2010)

jakkaru said:


> wow, that's a lot taller than they said it would get.
> One of the main reasons i got the green-o-matic was because it said it stayed real short.
> 
> What size pots are you using?
> ...


I'm not sure of the size of the pots.. they look about 1-2 gallons. I will be taking pics and posting tonight..


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 8, 2010)

I also can't wait until tomorrow when I place another seed order. I want the Barney's freebies! I'm thinking I will get the Purple Jems and the diesel ryder.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 8, 2010)

which barney's freebies?... I want to do the diesel ryder eventually also. And I can't wait for my order of purple jems to get here.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 8, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> which barney's freebies?... I want to do the diesel ryder eventually also. And I can't wait for my order of purple jems to get here.


 
Barney's freebies from additude apr 9-12.

1 fem Vanilla Kush
1 fem Pinapple Chunk
1 fem autoflower.. forgot the name of it.. some new one.

I am going to order 2 seperate orders and get twice the freebies ;]


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 8, 2010)

oh yeah... That's pretty dope. I just checked, the other strain is called flower power.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 8, 2010)

Flower Power! yes that's it.. I cannot wait until I plant those vanilla kush! I LOVE KUSH. I'm also going to invest in another 400w HPS fairly soon. one for regualr strains and one for autos.. I love watching the autos grow! it's like an addiction. lol


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah those vanilla kush look frickin phenomenal.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 9, 2010)

Now those are some real nice freebies.....I already ordered enough seeds for my next 3 crops<perpetual stagger.....BUT I think i'm going to have to get some more autos Iv'e been eying to get those freebees!! thanks for the info!! Oh, gonna order fem great white shark, fem paki ryder, and some LR2 fem



i heartmj said:


> Barney's freebies from additude apr 9-12.
> 
> 1 fem Vanilla Kush
> 1 fem Pinapple Chunk
> ...


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm pretty amped to try the automatic flower power from barneys. Can't wait till they get here.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 9, 2010)

I love watching the autos do their thing.. they grow so damn fast!


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 9, 2010)

today is 5 weeks from seed for the oldest (tallest budding) plant.

these 2 plants are the same strain yet look 100% different from each other. 

then there is the 3rd g-o-m which showed sex today (day 15) for her.

and then the Fast Bud (light green pot) which is about 12 days old. along with the seedling fast bud less than a week old.

enjoy the pics.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 9, 2010)

looking very good man its funny you say that your greens look different to each other so are mine ive got 2 that look like christmas trees, tall and open and the other 3 are short and bushy looks quite funny....i cant wait to smoke them im sure its gonna be worth the wait


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 10, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> today is 5 weeks from seed for the oldest (tallest budding) plant.
> 
> these 2 plants are the same strain yet look 100% different from each other.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm amazed at how fast these auto's go from seed to bud. I'm gonna have to look into getting some of those. It would be real easy to fill my 3x3 grow room full of these auto's. It would be just like a SOG.

Great job. I can't wait to see them at the end. Keep up the great work.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 10, 2010)

they look really nice man. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## kusa844 (Apr 10, 2010)

Subscribed man,
i also have one GOM under 3 36w CFL at day 10.


----------



## marlboro05 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thumbs up for your ladies.
I wonder how those ladies will do in a hydro pc-grow..


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 10, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> looking very good man its funny you say that your greens look different to each other so are mine ive got 2 that look like christmas trees, tall and open and the other 3 are short and bushy looks quite funny....i cant wait to smoke them im sure its gonna be worth the wait


that's EXACTLY what mine look like. one is a christmas tree.. the other short and bushy!

the xmas tree one is really frosty looking.. the short bushy one.. not so much. but her buds look like they are going to be fatter than the xmas tree.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 10, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Wow, I'm amazed at how fast these auto's go from seed to bud. I'm gonna have to look into getting some of those. It would be real easy to fill my 3x3 grow room full of these auto's. It would be just like a SOG.
> 
> Great job. I can't wait to see them at the end. Keep up the great work.


I am going to be ordering another 400w hps tomorrow! I am going to do an all auto grow under two 400watters. all diff strains so that's gonna be fun to watch.

I have the the following auto seeds left and ready to grow! - 

2 Green-O-Matic
3 Fast Bud
3 Diesel Ryder
5 La Diva
3 Pakistani Ryder
1 G13 Quicksilver
2 Barneys Flower Power (as soon as they get here)

all fem and I just wept in the thought of that much great bud.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 10, 2010)

kusa844 said:


> Subscribed man,
> i also have one GOM under 3 36w CFL at day 10.


Good luck!


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 10, 2010)

I really want to try that "la diva" and the "flower power" and I think I will get another 400w with my proceeds from my first harvest... I think 800w would be as much as my closet could handle.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 10, 2010)

I had my eye on those la divas for a long time now.. never saw anyone grow them before so I'm really curious..


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 10, 2010)

the bio picture of them looks delicious. Stuporsonic is back in stock, that's a purple pheno I'll definitely be rocking in the near future.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 11, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> that's EXACTLY what mine look like. one is a christmas tree.. the other short and bushy!
> 
> the xmas tree one is really frosty looking.. the short bushy one.. not so much. but her buds look like they are going to be fatter than the xmas tree.



yeah i have noticed that on the xmas tree hat the bud sites are few and far between...i should really take some photos when i get a chance...on one of the short ones it has a new leaf structure and buds at the bottom of the plant...ive never seen that before


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 11, 2010)

I watered my flowering girls with some Tiger Bloom yesterday and the popcorn buds on the xmas tree have plumped up quite considerably. The short Bushy one has filled in her cola with white hairs and has swelled quite a bit also. the buds are just starting to take shape on her. With that being said I am quite certain that the G-O-M is the same as the white dwarf. it smells the same and looks exactly the same. I know they are crossed with WD but I guess I was expecting something a bit different.

I have also ordered my 2nd 400w HPS tonight. Whoo hoo..


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 11, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> yeah i have noticed that on the xmas tree hat the bud sites are few and far between...i should really take some photos when i get a chance...on one of the short ones it has a new leaf structure and buds at the bottom of the plant...ive never seen that before


 
You should take some pics.. I'd love to compare. My xmas tree has filled in a ton since yesterday.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 11, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> I have also ordered my 2nd 400w HPS tonight. Whoo hoo..


congrats man... That's what's up!!!


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 11, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> the bio picture of them looks delicious. Stuporsonic is back in stock, that's a purple pheno I'll definitely be rocking in the near future.


Haha.. yes the la divas do look fantastic. hopefully they come out that way in real life! I'm not a huge purp fan at all.. but I definately won't pass it up. lol

they have been out of female diesel ryders forever and just got some in stock.. so i ordered em.. I'm excited for those and for the second batch of barneys freebies.. whoo hoo


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 11, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> congrats man... That's what's up!!!


Send me a PM when you start that purple jem grow.. They look bad ass. Shit that looks like that around my way goes for like 700-800 an oz. insane.


----------



## sonar (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey man. Your grow's looking good. I'm doing my first guerilla grow this year and bought a single low girl fem auto with my last order. I been thinking about placing another order within the next few weeks for some more autos. Been watching to see how yours turn out first. Your doing green-o-matic right? Think thats what I'm gonna try. I start indoors but move outside after a couple weeks. Curious how autos will grow outside. I'm thinking they will be good if I hold off til at least May or Jun when the sun is stronger. 

Cool thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 11, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> Send me a PM when you start that purple jem grow.. They look bad ass. Shit that looks like that around my way goes for like 700-800 an oz. insane.


wow... I'll be lucky if I get 400 a piece. 350 is closer, probably.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 12, 2010)

sonar said:


> Hey man. Your grow's looking good. I'm doing my first guerilla grow this year and bought a single low girl fem auto with my last order. I been thinking about placing another order within the next few weeks for some more autos. Been watching to see how yours turn out first. Your doing green-o-matic right? Think thats what I'm gonna try. I start indoors but move outside after a couple weeks. Curious how autos will grow outside. I'm thinking they will be good if I hold off til at least May or Jun when the sun is stronger.
> 
> Cool thread. Keep up the good work.


I'm curious about that low girl too.. lemme know how that turns out for you.

I've got greenomatics and fast buds going right now.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 12, 2010)

I just got my La Divas in today with a couple of freebies.. So I am starting to germ one and add it to my current grow. I can hardly wait!


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 12, 2010)

just thought you might wanna see these


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig!!


----------



## sonar (Apr 13, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> I'm curious about that low girl too.. lemme know how that turns out for you.
> 
> I've got greenomatics and fast buds going right now.


 
Will do. Like I said I grow outdoors but I start under good ol fashion fluoro tubes then move outside once I think they are big enough to survive. I live with my parents so I can't really have full grown plants in my closet, ya know, haha. My buddy has a 250w hps setup he said he will sell me for $50 since he just upgraded and doesn't need it anymore. Thinking about just saying fuck it and growing a few short autos in the closet. Not sure if my closet will be able to handle a 250w hps though. It is pretty high, about 3 feet, but is only 2 1/2 feet wide and only 20 inches deep. Might run into some heat problems so that why I stick with the fluoros.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 13, 2010)

those pictures of "la diva" and "stuporsonic" are mouth watering... Can't wait to try some of these during the coming months.


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

ive just sat here and read the whole journal so far, LOOKING GOOD! congrats man nice lookin girls there and i hope they end up nice and stinky for you! lol good luck and happy growin mate. SUBSCRIBED!!!


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 13, 2010)

sonar said:


> Will do. Like I said I grow outdoors but I start under good ol fashion fluoro tubes then move outside once I think they are big enough to survive. I live with my parents so I can't really have full grown plants in my closet, ya know, haha. My buddy has a 250w hps setup he said he will sell me for $50 since he just upgraded and doesn't need it anymore. Thinking about just saying fuck it and growing a few short autos in the closet. Not sure if my closet will be able to handle a 250w hps though. It is pretty high, about 3 feet, but is only 2 1/2 feet wide and only 20 inches deep. Might run into some heat problems so that why I stick with the fluoros.


I used cfls with my last grow and they work really nice.. I was sceptical about the HPS heat output but I definately do not regret buying my 400watter. I'd jump on that 50 dollar hps and even if you don't use it.. save it for when you are out of your parents place.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 13, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> just thought you might wanna see these


Looking really good brother! You are halfway there! I will take some pics of mine today and post tonight for ya'll.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 13, 2010)

rainz said:


> ive just sat here and read the whole journal so far, LOOKING GOOD! congrats man nice lookin girls there and i hope they end up nice and stinky for you! lol good luck and happy growin mate. SUBSCRIBED!!!


Thanks bro.. they are already starting to reek! only a few more weeks to go before I can chop my g-o-ms..


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah man... They really look good. I kind of want some now.


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> Thanks bro.. they are already starting to reek! only a few more weeks to go before I can chop my g-o-ms..


LOL glad to hear that they are already! how many days you got left u reckon? ive got some easy buds goin day45 now propa smelly its like a sour fruity sort of smell lol thats 1 of em in my dp lol, its jus over 18inches now. I like the look of the G O M's but i think im gona wait n see how YOU think it smokes!! lol keep up the good work mate


----------



## HDC (Apr 13, 2010)

Those are looking good for sure!

I am having a rough time with my green-o-matics. Poor germ rate, poor growth. I assume it is somthing I am doing, but not sure. I think I might start one of these sharksbreath and see what happens


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 13, 2010)

HDC said:


> Those are looking good for sure!
> 
> I am having a rough time with my green-o-matics. Poor germ rate, poor growth. I assume it is somthing I am doing, but not sure. I think I might start one of these sharksbreath and see what happens


bro I started with 10 gom seeds. I have 2 left and 3 that actually sprouted and lived. I think I had them too close to the lights and they dried up super fast. either that or they just plain suck. I have def got my heat situation under control so we will know what's the real deal when I start up these last 2 gom seeds.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 13, 2010)

rainz said:


> LOL glad to hear that they are already! how many days you got left u reckon? ive got some easy buds goin day45 now propa smelly its like a sour fruity sort of smell lol thats 1 of em in my dp lol, its jus over 18inches now. I like the look of the G O M's but i think im gona wait n see how YOU think it smokes!! lol keep up the good work mate


The xmas tree one will be a little over 6 weeks from seed this friday.. and the bushy one is a week behind.. the description says they are "commercially ready" in 7 weeks. I really doubt that but we will see next week wont we?! Ill just take it week to week from there and see how they look.

I'm fairly sure they are going to smoke like the white dwarf (which I really enjoyed btw) you can check that whole grow out in my sig.. it's a full journal.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 13, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> bro I started with 10 gom seeds. I have 2 left and 3 that actually sprouted and lived. I think I had them too close to the lights and they dried up super fast. either that or they just plain suck. I have def got my heat situation under control so we will know what's the real deal when I start up these last 2 gom seeds.


it's probably genetics... Most of these strains are so new, that they haven't really had a chance to stabilize... I think the auto strains are only going to get better............ All in good time.


----------



## HDC (Apr 13, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> it's probably genetics... Most of these strains are so new, that they haven't really had a chance to stabilize... I think the auto strains are only going to get better............ All in good time.


Yea I agree. Kinda wish I would of went with lowryder or AK, next time 

Either way it looks like my problem was ME!! Haha, from reading I am pretty sure I am overwatering them.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 13, 2010)

that's no good... At least you got it in check now, right?


----------



## HDC (Apr 13, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> that's no good... At least you got it in check now, right?


Yep. I was watering everytime the top of the pot looked dry. After some reading that isnt good! So I didnt water at all today and I already see a improvement. I have one more germing so when that one comes out I will apply what I have learned to that one


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 13, 2010)

good call... You'll see drastic improvement I bet.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah bro, too much water takes oxygen from roots...I usually will let the soil "DRY OUT" completly< this way the roots get oxygen and searches out for water< which in turn makes the root mass bigger, which = bigger plants!!!!!!!GL


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> The xmas tree one will be a little over 6 weeks from seed this friday.. and the bushy one is a week behind.. the description says they are "commercially ready" in 7 weeks. I really doubt that but we will see next week wont we?! Ill just take it week to week from there and see how they look.
> 
> I'm fairly sure they are going to smoke like the white dwarf (which I really enjoyed btw) you can check that whole grow out in my sig.. it's a full journal.


ooooooo nearly there lol yea dont listen to what the pack says get a scope to check ur trich's out and start lookin for that magic amber lol i will defo check ur W/D journal out man sounds good and i am WELL lookin forward to your smoke report on these. keep up the good work mate and all the best +rep


----------



## John400HPS (Apr 13, 2010)

Great thread man, it has given me the confidence to place an order with seedboutique for 5 fems, whihc i am completing right now. Im going to be using the same light and everything. Just wondering, what kind of yield is expected from one of these baby's? Either way im a small percy grower with no time for a full grow, so these will do 
Also, i heard that these were low odor, is that right? I have a carbon scrubber, inline fan, and variable speed controller (i think thats what its called, been a while since i bought it ) but i dont want to crack it out if i dont have to. JWW
Anyway, great grow and keep the bud porn coming, ill be pulling up a chair


----------



## Tatan (Apr 13, 2010)

Really nice plants, I was also thinking about getting some autos, for my veg closet. Looking forward to watching this grow


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HDC*  
_Those are looking good for sure!

I am having a rough time with my green-o-matics. Poor germ rate, poor growth. I assume it is somthing I am doing, but not sure. I think I might start one of these sharksbreath and see what happens


this is my first grow and i germed 5 and got 5 females as you can see by the pics so not sure what you did wrong dude?

_


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 13, 2010)

John400HPS said:


> Great thread man, it has given me the confidence to place an order with seedboutique for 5 fems, whihc i am completing right now. Im going to be using the same light and everything. Just wondering, what kind of yield is expected from one of these baby's? Either way im a small percy grower with no time for a full grow, so these will do
> Also, i heard that these were low odor, is that right? I have a carbon scrubber, inline fan, and variable speed controller (i think thats what its called, been a while since i bought it ) but i dont want to crack it out if i dont have to. JWW
> Anyway, great grow and keep the bud porn coming, ill be pulling up a chair


I ordered from Additude regardless of what anyone else says about them. I have placed 4 orders and all 4 have shown up with my exact order plus the freebies each time. I like them.

As for yield I'm not sure seeing that the only folks Ive seen grow this strain are right here in this thread and I believe I'm the furthest along?

The odor is very minimal I have no odor protection and you cannot smell these ladies out of my grow space. I only have a fan blowing the hot air from around the plants.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 13, 2010)

HDC said:


> Yep. I was watering everytime the top of the pot looked dry. After some reading that isnt good! So I didnt water at all today and I already see a improvement. I have one more germing so when that one comes out I will apply what I have learned to that one


 
what I do is water the soil before you plant the seed. then make a 1/2" hole and pop your germed seed in the hole and cover it up. Then I put it off to the side of the HPS. just off so that it gets light but not intensely. after her head pops out let her sit in the same spot for a day or so and then you can move her closer into the light.

then I let the soil get bone ass dry and the plants look like they wanna croak and water with tap water left out for a few days.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 13, 2010)

MJ have your greens started going yellow on the first 4 leaves (the oldest bottom ones) cosa i checked my girls just a minute ago and there practically all yellow and crispy....argh!!!


----------



## Tatan (Apr 13, 2010)

I havent had any problems with the attitude, and they have good freebies


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 13, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> MJ have your greens started going yellow on the first 4 leaves (the oldest bottom ones) cosa i checked my girls just a minute ago and there practically all yellow and crispy....argh!!!


 
it's natural. the plants suck the nitrogen and energy out of the fan leaves and they die off.. don't sweat it.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 13, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> it's natural. the plants suck the nitrogen and energy out of the fan leaves and they die off.. don't sweat it.



thanks bro....i was starting to panic lol especially as there fattening up nicely and some of the pistils are starting to change to orange...i cant believe how fast they grow


----------



## HDC (Apr 14, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> I ordered from Additude regardless of what anyone else says about them. I have placed 4 orders and all 4 have shown up with my exact order plus the freebies each time. I like them.
> 
> As for yield I'm not sure seeing that the only folks Ive seen grow this strain are right here in this thread and I believe I'm the furthest along?
> 
> The odor is very minimal I have no odor protection and you cannot smell these ladies out of my grow space. I only have a fan blowing the hot air from around the plants.


You are the furthest along that I know of. I germed 2 on the 3rd, one had a tap root on the 4th and in soil on the 5th. The other never generated a tap root.

The one I put in soil poked its head shortly after, grew to about a half inch, real crooked and very dark, purple in color. That one died on the 12th.

In the meantime I germed another seed on the 8th, in soil on the 10th, and is doing ok now. Only 1 leave though? cotyledon I think they are called. The other is brown and wilted and dried up around the seedling, I think. It could be some of the shell but I am nervous to try and pick it.

I germed another one on the 12th and has a tap root right now so it will go in soil at some point soon.

You have no idea how much this thread has helped me. I have read a ton on here but this one thread has helped me immensly, thanks!


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 14, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> thanks bro....i was starting to panic lol especially as there fattening up nicely and some of the pistils are starting to change to orange...i cant believe how fast they grow


 
My xmas tree is doing that same thing.. hairs turning from white to orange.. They do grow crazy fast. My short bush has FAT ass buds forming with very little trichs whilst the xmas tree has little popcorn buds and is coated in trichs all over it. it's just weird that 2 of the same genes are complete opposites.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 14, 2010)

HDC said:


> You are the furthest along that I know of. I germed 2 on the 3rd, one had a tap root on the 4th and in soil on the 5th. The other never generated a tap root.
> 
> The one I put in soil poked its head shortly after, grew to about a half inch, real crooked and very dark, purple in color. That one died on the 12th.
> 
> ...


 
I honestly think that the seeds are crappy bro. I only bought these cuz they were cheap (10 female for 60 bucks shipped) I probably will never buy or grow these again after my last 2 seeds are in the soil.

I'm glad my thread has helped you along. If you weed through the bullshit you can learn alot on this site.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 14, 2010)

Pic update.

xmas tree - 6 weeks old from seed on Friday

short bush- 5 weeks old from seed on Friday


----------



## shane343 (Apr 14, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> Pic update.
> 
> xmas tree - 6 weeks old from seed on Friday
> 
> short bush- 5 weeks old from seed on Friday


so how much yield are u expecting?  i bought 5 g-o-m seeds last saturday and theyve sprouted and are in the soil n all but havent popped out of the soil yet, hopefully itll work out great :L


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 14, 2010)

shane343 said:


> so how much yield are u expecting?  i bought 5 g-o-m seeds last saturday and theyve sprouted and are in the soil n all but havent popped out of the soil yet, hopefully itll work out great :L


hoping for an oz per plant.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 14, 2010)

they look good..whats your PPM ?


----------



## oneshot420 (Apr 14, 2010)

i heartmj, would you recommend the green-o-matic strain, say when compared with lowryder 2, considering the price difference..? i am going to do an auto setup, with plants in 2 rows of 8, and plant each a week apart, hopefully resulting in a small closet producing about 50g of bud everyweek. i am just waiting on my paradise sensi star finishing then its all go  do you think the 2 x 8 plants, with each collumn of 2 a week apart, is practicle? also im new to rollitup


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 15, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> My xmas tree is doing that same thing.. hairs turning from white to orange.. They do grow crazy fast. My short bush has FAT ass buds forming with very little trichs whilst the xmas tree has little popcorn buds and is coated in trichs all over it. it's just weird that 2 of the same genes are complete opposites.


yeah i know what your saying about the genes, whats even weirder is the fact that between your plants and mine theres 3 different phenos...i really think greenhouse need to stabilize this strain lol the growth is the opposite for me cos my xmas tress are a little behind and the short ones have the fat buds and frosted leaves...although that cant be a bad thing cos i estimate that theres gonna be a few days difference with each plant when i come to chop them ..some will be ready before the others yet they were all planted on the same day..Which means hopefully it should make the end product last longer lol


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 15, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> they look good..whats your PPM ?


I have no idea.. but they all look healthy and the turn around time on these autos are so fast I don't really worry about it.. I'll be buying a meter when I grow regular strains.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 15, 2010)

oneshot420 said:


> i heartmj, would you recommend the green-o-matic strain, say when compared with lowryder 2, considering the price difference..? i am going to do an auto setup, with plants in 2 rows of 8, and plant each a week apart, hopefully resulting in a small closet producing about 50g of bud everyweek. i am just waiting on my paradise sensi star finishing then its all go  do you think the 2 x 8 plants, with each collumn of 2 a week apart, is practicle? also im new to rollitup


welcome to RIU.

I have never grown LR2 before so I can't compare the GOM to the LR2.. however I have grown the White Dwarf by Buddah Seeds and I really liked that strain. comparing the WD and the GOM I'd have to take the WD anyday of the week just based on growth and looks. I haven't smoked GOM yet so can't comment on the smoke either. Going on just looks and growth I'd choose the WD over the GOM.. BUT price wise I'd go with GOM. just my opinion.

2 rows x 8 plants all a week apart? easier said than done. you need to factor in the germ rate and the male/female ratio. I have 6 plants going right now all one week apart and it's a fucking bitch to maintain. I'd rather grow all at the same time. which is what I'm doing when my next 400w comes in.

I'm telling you right now that there's no way you will get 50 grams off each GOM. again.. my opinion. good luck and feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 15, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> yeah i know what your saying about the genes, whats even weirder is the fact that between your plants and mine theres 3 different phenos...i really think greenhouse need to stabilize this strain lol the growth is the opposite for me cos my xmas tress are a little behind and the short ones have the fat buds and frosted leaves...although that cant be a bad thing cos i estimate that theres gonna be a few days difference with each plant when i come to chop them ..some will be ready before the others yet they were all planted on the same day..Which means hopefully it should make the end product last longer lol


Just looked at my plants this morning.. 
My xmas tree looks like it will be finished in another week or so.. the hairs are turning orange and the buds are getting more dense. they are just tiny popcorn buds. but like I said before I will take it week by week and see what happens.

My short bush has gotten HUGE ass buds starting to formand they are getting nice and thick and dense as well. looks like at least 3 weeks on that one left.

post some more pics of your girls I'd like to take a look at them.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 15, 2010)

I just put one La Diva seed in the soil today! I CANNOT wait for her to bud up.. She is going to be my vacation smoke..

So now my plant count goes llike this-
1 GOM- xmas tree shaped with popcorn buds everywhere getting chopped in a week or so.
1 GOM- short bushy with huge fat buds.. probably has 3 weeks left to go
1 GOM- 3 weeks old and a few days into budding.
1 Fast Bud- 2 weeks old and has shown sex today! 
1 Fast Bud- 1 week old
1 La Diva- still under the soil.

I need this other 400watter to show up already!


----------



## jakkaru (Apr 15, 2010)

They are coming along pretty nicely.
My GOM seeds just arrived today.
my grow case isn't set up yet tho.
I'm hoping to have it set up sometime this weekend.
this is the only GOM grow I've seen that is this far along.
It's nice to see what i can expect.
cant wait to see what kind of weight you get out of them.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 15, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> Just looked at my plants this morning..
> My xmas tree looks like it will be finished in another week or so.. the hairs are turning orange and the buds are getting more dense. they are just tiny popcorn buds. but like I said before I will take it week by week and see what happens.
> 
> My short bush has gotten HUGE ass buds starting to formand they are getting nice and thick and dense as well. looks like at least 3 weeks on that one left.
> ...



ok bro no worries i will stick some more up tonight at some point.....hey you seen the new autos by barneys apparently they can yeild up to 350g per m/2


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 15, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> ok bro no worries i will stick some more up tonight at some point.....hey you seen the new autos by barneys apparently they can yeild up to 350g per m/2


 
you are talking about Flower Power?

I have 2 of them coming in the mail now.. should be here next week.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 15, 2010)

jakkaru said:


> They are coming along pretty nicely.
> My GOM seeds just arrived today.
> my grow case isn't set up yet tho.
> I'm hoping to have it set up sometime this weekend.
> ...


I'm hoping for an oz off each plant but so far it doesn't look promising.

they are low maintence that's for sure.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 15, 2010)

An ounce each would be awesome


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 15, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> I'm hoping for an oz off each plant but so far it doesn't look promising.
> 
> they are low maintence that's for sure.


lol hell ya thats y i love them so much , literally just water them and leave them lol .. i pretty much abuse the fuck outta them in a pc case and still get good smoke out of it


----------



## jakkaru (Apr 15, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> I'm hoping for an oz off each plant but so far it doesn't look promising.
> 
> they are low maintence that's for sure.


Low maintanence is really what im looking for.
It's my first grow and it's going into a pc grow case.
i know im going to screw it up, but i dont want to have to start all over.
so im hoping these work out for me.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 15, 2010)

jakkaru said:


> Low maintanence is really what im looking for.
> It's my first grow and it's going into a pc grow case.
> i know im going to screw it up, but i dont want to have to start all over.
> so im hoping these work out for me.


do you have to grow in a pc case? I'd recomend a closet of some sort.. I just think that they have so many cons..


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 15, 2010)

hey guys these are my little gilrs at 36 days old as you can see by the pics there looking nice and full


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 15, 2010)

ahhh, what pics??^^^


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 15, 2010)

my pc was having a moment


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 15, 2010)

OMG! 36 dayz. huh?! 5wks old and looking healthy, bushy & green!!! you gotta be a happy grower right about now.....was that 36 days from sprout? when did u first give them nutes? and how old were they when u transplanted? or did u put sprouts directly in pots??<btw, what size are your pots?? Sorry for all the ??'s Good Job bro!!


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 15, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> OMG! 36 dayz. huh?! 5wks old and looking healthy, bushy & green!!! you gotta be a happy grower right about now.....was that 36 days from sprout? when did u first give them nutes? and how old were they when u transplanted? or did u put sprouts directly in pots??<btw, what size are your pots?? Sorry for all the ??'s Good Job bro!!



yeah man there 36 days from seed not bad for my first ever grow ...the soil i use is an organic soil with enough nutes and micro nutes to last 6 weeks ...so i gave them bloom nutes (i only use bat guano) about a week and a half ago and 
i had them in root riot cubes in a propagator for 3 days (under 400w hps) after they popped in cotton wool then transplanted the cubes in to the soil... the pots im using are 10 inch in diameter not sure how many gallons but i would say 6 litres


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 16, 2010)

Slower- they look great bro! congrats.. I will post some pics of mine after this weekend.


----------



## jakkaru (Apr 16, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> do you have to grow in a pc case? I'd recomend a closet of some sort.. I just think that they have so many cons..


I don't live alone. so privacy is a bit if an issue.
I don't want to be smoking out everyone who comes over. I don't completely trust everyone who comes over not to go running there mouth that I'm growing.

I have tons of pc's so a pc case just sitting there isn't out of the ordinary at all.

and i already have all the stuff to get started with a pc grow. so no money spent.


----------



## uglyoutside (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm just starting my G-O-M. 10 fem seeds all have germinated in peat pellets. I'm going t o grow them outdoors. The weather is already warm here. I'll take some pictures in a few weeks when they are worth looking at.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 16, 2010)

jakkaru said:


> I don't live alone. so privacy is a bit if an issue.
> I don't want to be smoking out everyone who comes over. I don't completely trust everyone who comes over not to go running there mouth that I'm growing.
> 
> I have tons of pc's so a pc case just sitting there isn't out of the ordinary at all.
> ...


well good luck.. the yields in a pc case aren't wonderful.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 16, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> Slower- they look great bro! congrats.. I will post some pics of mine after this weekend.



thanks for that dude im seriously just thinking about keeping to the autos cos of the simplicity my next lot im gonna stagger i think.. got my eye on the new buddha deimos there high yeilders apparently


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 16, 2010)

they are high yielders by the breeders description..... But they can't produce if you don't give them enough space... You can only grow so much bud in a given space, regardless of how big of a yielder the plant is supposed to be.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 16, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> they are high yielders by the breeders description..... But they can't produce if you don't give them enough space... You can only grow so much bud in a given space, regardless of how big of a yielder the plant is supposed to be.



true but 5 plants in a metre square grown in 11 litre pots is more than enough room for autos in my opinion


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 16, 2010)

oh, sorry. I was talking about the PC case growing. I was reading through the posts so fast that they started blending together.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 16, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> oh, sorry. I was talking about the PC case growing. I was reading through the posts so fast that they started blending together.



lol no worries man i thought you were talking bout my post when i mentioned the deimos...yeah i dont see the point in pc case growing either if your gonna do it you might aswell do it properly


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 16, 2010)

I have never heaqrd of Deimos.. link me. I'd like to check em out.. 

Slower- I'm doing a staggered crop now.. I should be harvesting a plant per week for 6 weeks. but when my other 400 shows up I will do 5 at the same time.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 16, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> true but 5 plants in a metre square grown in 11 litre pots is more than enough room for autos in my opinion


Im pretty sure you dont need that much room and soil for autos...


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 16, 2010)

like he said "more" than enough. I wasn't gonna say otherwise. How many litres to a gallon?


----------



## Tatan (Apr 16, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> like he said "more" than enough. I wasn't gonna say otherwise. How many litres to a gallon?


 
3.8 liters to the gallon


----------



## jakkaru (Apr 17, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> yeah i dont see the point in pc case growing either if your gonna do it you might aswell do it properly


I find growing in a pc case interesting.
so im gonna do it. i love doing stuff like this.ive built a lot of stufff cause i thought it was cool.
a vandegraff generator.
a hand crank generator.
a bank of leyden jars.

i have a tons of stuff i built cause i thought it was interesting.

im not out to supply all my smoke.
just something fun to do.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 17, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> I have never heaqrd of Deimos.. link me. I'd like to check em out..
> 
> Slower- I'm doing a staggered crop now.. I should be harvesting a plant per week for 6 weeks. but when my other 400 shows up I will do 5 at the same time.


im stuck between staggering them and just getting a new tent so i can do autos in my setup now and use a new setup to do normal plants so that i could harvest 2 lots of autos by the time the normal plants are ready.....i think staggering will be my best bet though cos i will end up with too much bud (too much for 1 person to smoke atleast) if i added another setup it will be alot of hassle and expense....so im thinking ill do 2 plants every fortnight with 6 plants overall then with a bit of luck i will have 2oz every 2 weeks which will be enough to see me though...


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 17, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Im pretty sure you dont need that much room and soil for autos...



you would be suprised bro... my 5 girls are cramming up my tent and thats a metre square...


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 17, 2010)

jakkaru said:


> I find growing in a pc case interesting.
> so im gonna do it. i love doing stuff like this.ive built a lot of stufff cause i thought it was cool.
> a vandegraff generator.
> a hand crank generator.
> ...


fair play then dude each to there own as long as you get the results you want then good luck.....personally i think its better to grow enough to smoke till the next harverst than to run out after a week or so....


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 17, 2010)

MJ.....i tried PMing you the link for deimos but RIU wouldnt let me send it due to spamming apparantly....WTF!!!!! lol


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 17, 2010)

try just posting the link here


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 17, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> you would be suprised bro... my 5 girls are cramming up my tent and thats a metre square...


what strain are they?


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 17, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> what strain are they?



no i cant really post the link in the open forum due to security...it would kind of give my location away


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 17, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> what strain are they?


buddha deimos....new release autos


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 17, 2010)

are they on craigslist or something? I'm not sure I understand how that would give your location away... I post links sometimes... That's not giving my location away is it?

can you please explain?


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 17, 2010)

MJ heres that link for the deimos......

http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/buddha-seeds-deimos-feminised-autoflowering-cannabis-seeds-p-4354.html?oscsid=rhn74348on9jop65qnf48hkrt4


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 17, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> MJ heres that link for the deimos......
> 
> http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/buddha-seeds-deimos-feminised-autoflowering-cannabis-seeds-p-4354.html?oscsid=rhn74348on9jop65qnf48hkrt4


Thanks.. they look sweet.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 17, 2010)

on a side note- all I gotta say about these GOMs is that they better smoke good cuz the bud sizes on my xmas tree are not grand by any scale.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 17, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> on a side note- all I gotta say about these GOMs is that they better smoke good cuz the bud sizes on my xmas tree are not grand by any scale.



sorry to hear that dude ....i think i will be in the same boat with one of mine... on a brighter side youve got plenty more strains on the go so youll have to keep me informed how they go especially the flower power ...im still trying to make my mind up what auto to grow next and i need to hurry up i wanna plant the next lot before the GOMS finish lol


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 17, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> sorry to hear that dude ....i think i will be in the same boat with one of mine... on a brighter side youve got plenty more strains on the go so youll have to keep me informed how they go especially the flower power ...im still trying to make my mind up what auto to grow next and i need to hurry up i wanna plant the next lot before the GOMS finish lol


I think what I'm gonna grow under the other 400 is 3 diesel Ryders and 2 Pakistan Ryders.

I will also be starting 2 Vanilla Kush and 2 Lemon Skunk regular strains once this batch of autos is finished.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 17, 2010)

that vanilla kush looks so sweet in flowering.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 17, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> that vanilla kush looks so sweet in flowering.


yeah.. and I fucking love kush. every kush I have ever had has always fucked me up. Green Kush is my fave thus far. looking fwd to the vanilla.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 17, 2010)

umm, Vanilla......Damm, I missed the freebies attitude was giving


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 18, 2010)

I plan on germing my pineapple chunk and my vanilla kush about 4 weeks into my autos life, veging them under the 20/4 that my autos will be on. And throwing the lights on 12/12 when I chop the autos. Hopefully they don't take too long to finish.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 18, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> I plan on germing my pineapple chunk and my vanilla kush about 4 weeks into my autos life, veging them under the 20/4 that my autos will be on. And throwing the lights on 12/12 when I chop the autos. Hopefully they don't take too long to finish.


8-9 weeks supposedly from 12/12


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 18, 2010)

both strains, or just the vanilla kush?


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 19, 2010)

MJ i thought i would let you know i picked a popcorn bud off one of my girls last night and even with me rush drying it the smoke was good i passed out half an hour later lol


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 19, 2010)

that's awesome! Did it retain any good taste?


----------



## John400HPS (Apr 19, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> I plan on germing my pineapple chunk and my vanilla kush about 4 weeks into my autos life, veging them under the 20/4 that my autos will be on. And throwing the lights on 12/12 when I chop the autos. Hopefully they don't take too long to finish.


Hey man, just thought id mention that 12/12 lighting is not ideal for autoflowering strains. They prefer more light than that, 18/6 is best. If you cut the light more than that then plant growth will decline and you wont get the most out of your plant. 
More light=Bigger plants


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 19, 2010)

John400HPS said:


> Hey man, just thought id mention that 12/12 lighting is not ideal for autoflowering strains. They prefer more light than that, 18/6 is best. If you cut the light more than that then plant growth will decline and you wont get the most out of your plant.
> More light=Bigger plants


I am completely aware of this. That is why I said that I would be putting the lights on 12/12 when I chop the autos. There are going to be a couple of photoperiod strains vegging with the autos.

I'm pretty sure I mentioned that.


----------



## odakota (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi MJ and all ,been following your post every day.I have 4 Green o matic in 205 ntf with 400w hps think mine were planted a few days after MJ's.Using standerd vitalink nuits with bud booster for past week and a half.I have limited space so pics maybe a bit confusing as they r tied back away from the light.these babies ar boosting.Im well pleased with greenhouse so far...I guess the proof will be in the pudding though......



<a href="http://img641.imageshack.us/i/085o.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/2059/085o.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>
<a href="http://img682.imageshack.us/i/083hcd.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/8363/083hcd.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>
<a href="http://img130.imageshack.us/i/088p.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/9330/088p.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>
<a href="http://img718.imageshack.us/i/076q.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/8048/076q.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>
<a href="http://img411.imageshack.us/i/079wp.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/1651/079wp.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>
<a href="http://img48.imageshack.us/i/069y.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/3396/069y.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>
<a href="http://img245.imageshack.us/i/075kn.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/1186/075kn.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>
<a href="http://img685.imageshack.us/i/074qe.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/2037/074qe.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>
<a href="http://img687.imageshack.us/i/071cu.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/5641/071cu.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>
<a href="http://img682.imageshack.us/i/072ci.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/245/072ci.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>
<a href="http://img683.imageshack.us/i/081bf.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/9088/081bf.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>
<a href="http://img228.imageshack.us/i/082z.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/5294/082z.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>
<a href="http://img48.imageshack.us/i/089q.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/4600/089q.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 19, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> that's awesome! Did it retain any good taste?



yeah man its was kinda like a fruity bubblegum taste with a spicy edge....nice


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 19, 2010)

that's awesome dude... Big-ups.


----------



## odakota (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi all, been following this post from the start.I have 4 GOM in a 205 NFT with 400w HPS using vitalink nuits. I think these are just a few days younger than MJ's.Really pleased with the reults of this greenhouse strain so far, sorry about the confusing photos as you will see by a a few of the burnt buds im tight on space so hard to get clear photos at the moment, they are all tied back away from the heat of the bulb. They smell complex as it said on the tin.Starting the flush this week some time hopefully.The back plant is done but the other 3 are just going red in places. Hope you like.

[img=http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/2059/085o.th.jpg]
[img=http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/8363/083hcd.th.jpg]
[img=http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/9330/088p.th.jpg]
[img=http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/8048/076q.th.jpg]
[img=http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/1651/079wp.th.jpg]
[img=http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/3396/069y.th.jpg]
[img=http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/1186/075kn.th.jpg]
[img=http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/2037/074qe.th.jpg]
[img=http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/5641/071cu.th.jpg]
[img=http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/245/072ci.th.jpg]
[img=http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/9088/081bf.th.jpg]
[img=http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/5294/082z.th.jpg]
[img=http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/4600/089q.th.jpg]


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 19, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> that's awesome dude... Big-ups.



cheers mate its kinda making it hard to wait to chop them down  only 16 days to go


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 19, 2010)

just remember that they put on a large percentage of their final bud weight in the last two weeks. If you can wait, you'll end up with a lot more of it


----------



## Chuck420 (Apr 19, 2010)

hey slowergrower do you think you could throw up some pics of your green-o-matic?


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 19, 2010)

Chuck420 said:


> hey slowergrower do you think you could throw up some pics of your green-o-matic?



have a look in this thread there loads of my pics on here as well as mjs


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 19, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> just remember that they put on a large percentage of their final bud weight in the last two weeks. If you can wait, you'll end up with a lot more of it



yeah i will wait dude all this hard work i wont risk ruining it now just cos of the teaser i had yesterday lol


----------



## odakota (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi MJ and all,my 1st post but not my 1st grow, These are 4 green o matic planted a few days after MJs, they are in a 205 NTF with 400watt HPS feeding on vitalink nuitrents.Very impressed with this greenhouse strain so far, they smell just like it says on the tin very complex.The proof will be in the pudding,will keep u guys posted.Starting the flush later this week.
PS the two babies in the rockwool at the front are my easyryders waiting for room in the tank LOL




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 19, 2010)

wow... That 400w grow looks sick dakota.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 19, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> wow... That 400w grow looks sick dakota.



theres way more than 4 plants there


----------



## odakota (Apr 19, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> wow... That 400w grow looks sick dakota.


Thanks, they r boosting like mad, I added 13 ltrs of nuits and booster mix saturday,I think they must have used at least 10ltr since then.I will need to top up again tommorow these girls do just drink at this stage.I would hope it will be the last supper and time to flush


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 19, 2010)

damm dakota, how tall are they!!???


----------



## odakota (Apr 19, 2010)

Only 4 Slowgrow you have my word(5 seeds from attitude 1 died shortly after rooting).If you want I will post a pic to prove.


----------



## odakota (Apr 19, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> damm dakota, how tall are they!!???


The grow room is 1meter high they are about 10 cm from the top and minus thehight of tanks id say tallest buds are 65 to 70 cm max.The tops are tighed back out of the way of the bulb as ive been getting burning stress at the top in places.Didn't expect these to be so big myself.Not complaining though. the more the merrier.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 19, 2010)

tallest buds are 65 to 70 cm max....WTF....The main advantage indoors is that the small size (30-40 cm at harvest).....taken from attitude


----------



## odakota (Apr 19, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> tallest buds are 65 to 70 cm max....WTF....The main advantage indoors is that the small size (30-40 cm at harvest).....taken from attitude


 I will measure them properly tommorow that was a rough guess.Sure they are bigger than 30 - 40 the smallest is 40 at least.Attitude state 30-40 cm but greenhouse don't say on there site?.Could also be down to my light been fixed to the top of grow room through out the grow.


----------



## John400HPS (Apr 19, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> I am completely aware of this. That is why I said that I would be putting the lights on 12/12 when I chop the autos. There are going to be a couple of photoperiod strains vegging with the autos.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I mentioned that.


Yes....you did hahha. My bad  just a little oversight


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 19, 2010)

no worries man... We're all friends here.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 19, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> MJ i thought i would let you know i picked a popcorn bud off one of my girls last night and even with me rush drying it the smoke was good i passed out half an hour later lol


tsk tsk!! let em ripen! before you know it you will have picked your whole plant. lol

I'm charging my cam batteries tonight so I'll post up pics tomorrow.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 19, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> both strains, or just the vanilla kush?


I believe both strains are 8-9 weeks.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 19, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> that's awesome! Did it retain any good taste?


yo.. it probably tasted like shit lmfao.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 19, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> yeah man its was kinda like a fruity bubblegum taste with a spicy edge....nice


 
sorry brother.. but I call bullshit. all the weed Ive pulled off of plants and quickdried tasted like complete ass.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 19, 2010)

odakota said:


> Hi MJ and all,my 1st post but not my 1st grow, These are 4 green o matic planted a few days after MJs, they are in a 205 NTF with 400watt HPS feeding on vitalink nuitrents.Very impressed with this greenhouse strain so far, they smell just like it says on the tin very complex.The proof will be in the pudding,will keep u guys posted.Starting the flush later this week.
> PS the two babies in the rockwool at the front are my easyryders waiting for room in the tank LOL
> 
> 
> ...


They look nice.. but I disagree on being impressed with them. I'm definately not. but to each his own..


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 19, 2010)

odakota said:


> I will measure them properly tommorow that was a rough guess.Sure they are bigger than 30 - 40 the smallest is 40 at least.Attitude state 30-40 cm but greenhouse don't say on there site?.Could also be down to my light been fixed to the top of grow room through out the grow.


now I'm beginning to think that my one seed just has shitty genes. The short bushy one looks great and has thick buds.. this xmas tree is full of popcorn buds.. and thats WET ON THE PLANT! imma end up with a half oz of shake. LOL


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 19, 2010)

no bullshit bro when i said quick dry i meant i left it for 24hours on top of my boiler it was crispy and just crumbled up plus it wasnt a huge nug just enough for one...i know i shouldnt of done it but desperate times and all that lol.... was just wondering if your GOMS are starting to go yellow all over? cos just looked at mine and i would say 50% of the leaves on each plant are turning and i dunno what to do are they just slowly shutting down and putting all there energy in to the buds


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 19, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> no bullshit bro when i said quick dry i meant i left it for 24hours on top of my boiler it was crispy and just crumbled up plus it wasnt a huge nug just enough for one...i know i shouldnt of done it but desperate times and all that lol.... was just wondering if your GOMS are starting to go yellow all over? cos just looked at mine and i would say 50% of the leaves on each plant are turning and i dunno what to do are they just slowly shutting down and putting all there energy in to the buds


so the high was quality? how big are the buds on your xmas tree? mine are really tiny.

yeah they are almost all yellow and dying off. it's normal.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh shit! I just checked my mail and in there was my Diesel Ryders, Barneys Flower Power, Vanilla Skunk, Pineapple Chunk, and DNA Lemon Skunk... Fuck I'm excited for all of them! I have another order of Pakistan Ryders plus the above mentioned, and RockLock? I believe.. should be here tomorrow!


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 19, 2010)

what day was your order dispatched from attitude? I should be receiving my order soon but I think it may have been disrupted by the volcano. Mine were dispatched on the 15th.

thanks in advance


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 20, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> so the high was quality? how big are the buds on your xmas tree? mine are really tiny.
> 
> yeah they are almost all yellow and dying off. it's normal.


yeah the high was good considering the circumstance....i would say the buds are a decent size (not as big as the short ones tho) i will put some pics up tommorow for you to compare.....to celebrate 420 today i ordered 5 lowlife ak47 auto fems along with Reserva Privada Cole Train, DNA Genetics Sharksbreath, barneys farm red diesel and blue cheese and a greenhouse white widow (freebies)...from attitude on there way should be here tommorow


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 20, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> what day was your order dispatched from attitude? I should be receiving my order soon but I think it may have been disrupted by the volcano. Mine were dispatched on the 15th.
> 
> thanks in advance


one order dispatched on the 10th, the other on the 11th


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 20, 2010)

damn.. im not so sure I like this new layout riu!!


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 20, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> damn.. im not so sure I like this new layout riu!!


Ya Same Here , Im Just Hoping It Grows On Me.. LoL.. I'm Sure We Will Get Used To It Sooner Or Later .


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 20, 2010)

Pic Update.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 20, 2010)

and after a debate within my own mind I decided to harvest my xmas tree. She is just taking up space and I have a La Diva and a Diesel Ryder that need that space. I have decided to save a 1/4 of whatever I get from her to smoke and the rest is going into hash.


----------



## Chuck420 (Apr 20, 2010)

cool looks really good there mj.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks brother..


----------



## bigv1976 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey can you give us an update on yield? I have never done any autoflower plants but I am seriously considering it. What is a decent yield auto strain?


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the AKs and the AK crosses are the highest yeilding autos... The new flash autos boast of some pretty big yeilds, but I'd be wary of believing that until I see some journals.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't weigh her wet. what's the point? I'm calling it a half zip dry. but we will see in a week. airy, yet tight buds. VERY sticky. smells lovely. the short bush buds are thick and dense. I can't wait to chop her down!


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 20, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Hey can you give us an update on yield? I have never done any autoflower plants but I am seriously considering it. What is a decent yield auto strain?


 
the turn around time on autos makes up for the lack of yield imo. I've seen people get over 2 oz off each auto ak47.. but I suspect about an oz per plant is the average for most autos.. maybe a tad more.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm with MJ on this one


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 20, 2010)

the fact that you can get two harvests under a staggered crop, in the same amount of time it would take to get one harvest from a photoperiod grow is invaluable.
also the fact that you can keep all your plants on the same light cycle greatly improves limitations imposed by space.


----------



## bigv1976 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok so how much room would you typically give an auto ak? I have a 2x4 cab.


----------



## John400HPS (Apr 20, 2010)

very nice pics MJ. 51 days from when you popped them onto the towels! Thats pretty quick, when di they break the soil anyway? Looks like these may be legit 8 week auto's! Bet you had fun trimming your Tree


----------



## John400HPS (Apr 20, 2010)

And that tree looks nice man, 100% smokable imo. Id burn every leaf!


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 20, 2010)

mmm... Leaves.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 20, 2010)

shit mj those look sick bro  only 3 of mine look like that so far only 14 days to go for me and after seeing yours i cant wait...its gonna be good to compare final results...i think im gonna grow my AKs on 20/4 this time and shit can they really do 2oz per plant? i think i made a wise choice


----------



## HDC (Apr 21, 2010)

Yours have faired way better than mine. 5 seeds, 1 poped and died. 1 poped, got up pretty good, and died. I have another one that just broke soil. I dont know what I am doing wrong, so I blame the seed! LOL. At first I thought over watering, but the second one that died was definetly not over watered. I have a sweet dwarf that I am going to try to see if it is me or the seed


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 21, 2010)

it sucks how unstable some of these autos are. I don't know about the GOM but I have heard people praising the EzR but I have heard some horror stories about them as well.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats on the x-mas tree riding a tricycle.....LOL! peace


----------



## John400HPS (Apr 21, 2010)

alright....not the leaves haha
But you get what im saying


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 21, 2010)

John400HPS said:


> alright....not the leaves haha
> But you get what im saying


yeah man I got it just messin around.


----------



## vonderseed (Apr 21, 2010)

You can weigh your plant wet and should to keep track of its approximate moisture level. it should lose about 75% of its weight during the drying and curing process.


----------



## SotaFats (Apr 21, 2010)

Great Grow MJ!! Looking forward to watching the others blossom. Been looking at the Dwarfs and Autoflowers for a sec now and this thread has been most informative. Havnt taken a look at your White Dwarf grow yet. 

Q: How bigs that 2nd GOM? 

Sub'd


----------



## dadderly (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm with you as well, currently tryin my hand at some short riders, and have decided once will be enough. So interested in all other auto possibilities. Hoping for the best for you on this one. It's fun to be excited about something haha.


----------



## dadderly (Apr 21, 2010)

haha just realized how far behind I am on this thought it was a new journal. Gratz those look real niiiice.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an unofficial smoke report for the xmas tree. I hang dried her for almost 2 days. She lost about half of her weight already. I weighed the semi wet buds and it clicked in at an amazing 12.5 grams. LOL it looks like about a quarter dry. which is some fucking bullshit if you ask me. I took some of the smallest buds that were pretty much dry and rolled em up in a joint about 20 mins ago. It's a nice buzz.. more heady- but thats a lil obvious since I chopped her a week early at the very least. tastes sweet on the inhale.. mildly spicy on the exhale.. its soft like a marshmallow LOL if that makes any sense. I will be sticking my fat ass harvest into the curing jar tonight and hopefully the taste will really come to life. she is an almost lime colored green with red hairs.. covered in trichs.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 22, 2010)

SotaFats said:


> Great Grow MJ!! Looking forward to watching the others blossom. Been looking at the Dwarfs and Autoflowers for a sec now and this thread has been most informative. Havnt taken a look at your White Dwarf grow yet.
> 
> Q: How bigs that 2nd GOM?
> 
> Sub'd


 
2nd GOM (short bush) is looking really good. thick main cola. she does have a "self topped" side branch which is cool to look at. looking at chopping her in a week or so. she def has more weight than this xmas tree. she's only about 18 inches maybe?


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 22, 2010)

vonderseed said:


> You can weigh your plant wet and should to keep track of its approximate moisture level. it should lose about 75% of its weight during the drying and curing process.


I'm aware.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 22, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> congrats on the x-mas tree riding a tricycle.....LOL! peace



that was the sweet trick I taught her! lmfao.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 22, 2010)

now teach her to pop a wheelie


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 22, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> I have an unofficial smoke report for the xmas tree. I hang dried her for almost 2 days. She lost about half of her weight already. I weighed the semi wet buds and it clicked in at an amazing 12.5 grams. LOL it looks like about a quarter dry. which is some fucking bullshit if you ask me. I took some of the smallest buds that were pretty much dry and rolled em up in a joint about 20 mins ago. It's a nice buzz.. more heady- but thats a lil obvious since I chopped her a week early at the very least. tastes sweet on the inhale.. mildly spicy on the exhale.. its soft like a marshmallow LOL if that makes any sense. I will be sticking my fat ass harvest into the curing jar tonight and hopefully the taste will really come to life. she is an almost lime colored green with red hairs.. covered in trichs.


see i told ya they were sweet with a little bit of spice bro  and thats harsh that you got so little...lets hope your fat ones weigh a bit better


----------



## John400HPS (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad news man Those autos are decievingly small. When i see a plant so covered in buds my mind goes blank andi forget shes only a foot tall. Hopefully your other girl gives you closer to 20g or so. Now i am doubting if this strain is worth it, but my seeds have already arived . I have seen other complaints on the web of poor yields and inconsistint genetics yielding many phenotypes, as you experiences both of these drawback here . Looks like GH may have f'ed up on here. But, i have my seeds, and i shall give them life...i guess


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 22, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> see i told ya they were sweet with a little bit of spice bro  and thats harsh that you got so little...lets hope your fat ones weigh a bit better


I'm hoping. a quarter dry is bullshit.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 22, 2010)

John400HPS said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news man Those autos are decievingly small. When i see a plant so covered in buds my mind goes blank andi forget shes only a foot tall. Hopefully your other girl gives you closer to 20g or so. Now i am doubting if this strain is worth it, but my seeds have already arived . I have seen other complaints on the web of poor yields and inconsistint genetics yielding many phenotypes, as you experiences both of these drawback here . Looks like GH may have f'ed up on here. But, i have my seeds, and i shall give them life...i guess


don't forget I also cut her down a week or so early. reason being is cuz my short bush is a week behind and is thick as fuck in buds. perhaps it's just that one seed? oh well.. it's over and now I'm focused on the other girls.


----------



## SotaFats (Apr 23, 2010)

So MJ, how do you think they'd handle a little LST to keep em really really short? Im thinking like 7-10 dwarf/LR/autos LST'd in my Veg cabinet while my White Rhinos are flowering in the big flower cab. I still gotta check out your White Dwarf Journal. Looking forward to seeing your others flower out.


----------



## Shady4 (Apr 23, 2010)

Man. this thread is amazing to me since right now i'm a big fan of autoflowers. Sorry for your x-mas tree's yield. I can't wait for your Fastbud updates, since i'm planning on growing them (seeds are in the mail).
Good luck on your bush,
One love.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 23, 2010)

SotaFats said:


> So MJ, how do you think they'd handle a little LST to keep em really really short? Im thinking like 7-10 dwarf/LR/autos LST'd in my Veg cabinet while my White Rhinos are flowering in the big flower cab. I still gotta check out your White Dwarf Journal. Looking forward to seeing your others flower out.


honestly.. you don't need to LST any of the dwarf strains.. my tallest one was like 18 or 19 inches.. I don't have a tent or anything tho.. I just grow in an open basement.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 23, 2010)

Shady4 said:


> Man. this thread is amazing to me since right now i'm a big fan of autoflowers. Sorry for your x-mas tree's yield. I can't wait for your Fastbud updates, since i'm planning on growing them (seeds are in the mail).
> Good luck on your bush,
> One love.


Fast bud is coming along sweet. one will be ready in about 3 or 4 weeks.. the other showed her hairs 2 days ago. I'm looking fwd to smoking her. I heard the taste is fairly good.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 23, 2010)

quick update.. 

the short bushy GOM has hints of purple in it. I don't know why.. my temps are the same 24 7. anyhow it's not purple all over, just here and there. looks sweet as fuck tho. 

my La Diva is looking great too, although she's less than a week old. I planted a diesel ryder yesterday so another day or so till she pops her head out of the ground. 

my other 400watter showed up the other day so now its all set up. I will be germinating 1 Flower Power, 1 diesel ryder, 1 la diva, and the other 2 GOMs to go under her this weekend. when those are about 3 or 4 weeks away from harvest I will be starting a vanilla kush, cole train, and rocklock..


----------



## SotaFats (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh yeah its bout ta get real nasty! So thats uh 7 all together, right Boss? For the moment anyways?


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 24, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> quick update..
> 
> the short bushy GOM has hints of purple in it. I don't know why.. my temps are the same 24 7. anyhow it's not purple all over, just here and there. looks sweet as fuck tho.


dude is it the leaf edges that are going purple? cos i think i might have the same problem.....ive just started 2 of my AKs off today the other 3 i will do in a few weeks time i will be doing my own grow journal when i start to get activity with them


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 24, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> I'm hoping. a quarter dry is bullshit.


lol dude that sucks ill get u a dry weight 2nite off my pc case cfl grow im pretty sure its almost an oz sorry dude.. ill weigh it on that scale u were laughin at too.. lol 
i think i chopped mine at like 50 days i gotta double check tho..


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 24, 2010)

SotaFats said:


> Oh yeah its bout ta get real nasty! So thats uh 7 all together, right Boss? For the moment anyways?


Not counting the GOM that's almost ready- I will have 2 Fast Bud, 2 GOM, 1 Flower Power, 2 La Diva, 2 Diesel Ryder


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 24, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> dude is it the leaf edges that are going purple? cos i think i might have the same problem.....ive just started 2 of my AKs off today the other 3 i will do in a few weeks time i will be doing my own grow journal when i start to get activity with them


 
Just a couple leaves have a tiny hint of purple. and there is a slight purp tint on the tips of the main cola.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 25, 2010)

is purple a problem? I thought some of these strains are supposed to go purple in the right environment.


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 25, 2010)

the lil bud leafs turn purple toward the end no big deal, happens here as well


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 25, 2010)

The purple is not a problem for me. I just thought it was cool. Didn't expect it.

I forgot my damn camera battery so I will have to take pics tomorrow.

Started germing Flower Power, Diesel Ryder, La Diva, and GOM last night all but the GOM cracked.

Also..... I may have came down a little harsh on the GOM. The smoke is good. tastes really good. really smooth kinda smoke. I'm looking at the short bushy GOM and that shit looks awesome.


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 25, 2010)

you got any pics of the dried buds?? lol c'mon maaaaan


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah, I really want to see what this bud looks like!


----------



## Shady4 (Apr 26, 2010)

I like purple. Green is my favourite color though.  
Maybe you could write a more detailed smoke report + pics ?


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 26, 2010)

hey man..... Dr. Dre is the one who says "smoke weed everyday" not Chapelle. It's in a song on the album "chronic 2001".


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 26, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> yeah, I really want to see what this bud looks like!


I Second That..


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 26, 2010)

finally started my grow... Click the link in my sig if you're interested... No pics yet.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 26, 2010)

First 3 pics - bud from the xmas tree
second 3 pics - short bushy gom
third 3 pics - all my girls
last 2 pics - fast bud pics.


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 27, 2010)

looking good bro when you chopping the fat gom down surely its ready soon? mine will be due very soon either friday or might give it the full 8 weeks wich will be like the 6 of may


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 27, 2010)

how come i cant see the pics? it just says attached thumbnail with a paper clip.. lol.. is that just me or?


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 27, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> looking good bro when you chopping the fat gom down surely its ready soon? mine will be due very soon either friday or might give it the full 8 weeks wich will be like the 6 of may


I chopped her today.

she was ready. will post pics later on.


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 27, 2010)

This new site sucks!!! its not just your thread its others as well .. i cant view pics!


----------



## slowergrower (Apr 27, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> I chopped her today.
> 
> she was ready. will post pics later on.



nice  how old was she?


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 27, 2010)

slowergrower said:


> nice  how old was she?


about 7.5 weeks.


----------



## shane343 (Apr 29, 2010)

mne are quite short for 15 days old :/ well i duno can some1 tell me? ill post a pic or 2 in a few mins


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 29, 2010)

that bud looks killer for real.. its a lighter green than mine i like it


----------



## shane343 (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah i got 4 gom's and like 20-30 bag seeds germin lol most of which have sprouted  off to ze fields haha

so are they small for 15 days or am i just bein paranoid? lol


----------



## Shady4 (Apr 29, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> hey man..... Dr. Dre is the one who says "smoke weed everyday" not Chapelle. It's in a song on the album "chronic 2001".


Hey, 150wHPS, look at this -->[video=youtube;vnO5bKvYYMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnO5bKvYYMk[/video]


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 29, 2010)

shane343 said:


> View attachment 907771View attachment 907772View attachment 907773
> 
> yeah i got 4 gom's and like 20-30 bag seeds germin lol most of which have sprouted  off to ze fields haha
> 
> so are they small for 15 days or am i just bein paranoid? lol


they look good.. my goms topped at about 14 inches.. they are shorties foreal. the yield is not impressive on these.. however if you keep in mind how short they are its not bad. and the smoke is pretty good too.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 29, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> that bud looks killer for real.. its a lighter green than mine i like it


yeah yours are a darker green.. I'd like to try the Red dwarf but I'm focused on my 10 babies! lol long way from my first WD grow. haha


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 29, 2010)

Shady4 said:


> Hey, 150wHPS, look at this -->[video=youtube;vnO5bKvYYMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnO5bKvYYMk[/video]


actually you are both wrong.. it was Nate Dogg that said smoke weed everyday.. off the chronic 2001 album.


----------



## Pete285 (Apr 29, 2010)

hello,
did you end up yielding a little more off of the GOM you just chopped compared to your earlier one? 
( I think you got like a qtr off of it?)
thanks


----------



## shane343 (Apr 29, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> they look good.. my goms topped at about 14 inches.. they are shorties foreal. the yield is not impressive on these.. however if you keep in mind how short they are its not bad. and the smoke is pretty good too.


cool, yeah i dont mind bout yield as long as i dont have to go to a fuckin dealer to buy shity glass and sand sprayed weed lol and id say the other 20-30 plants will yield a good few lbs outside  not til october tho :/ and whats the smoke like? and hows the high/stone?


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 29, 2010)

Shady4 said:


> Hey, 150wHPS, look at this -->[video=youtube;vnO5bKvYYMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnO5bKvYYMk[/video]


 Alright... I had seen that a while back, but I forgot about it...... My bad.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 29, 2010)

shane343 said:


> View attachment 907771View attachment 907772View attachment 907773
> 
> yeah i got 4 gom's and like 20-30 bag seeds germin lol most of which have sprouted  off to ze fields haha
> 
> so are they small for 15 days or am i just bein paranoid? lol


 
i just noticed you have multiple plants in one pot. bad news.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 29, 2010)

Pete285 said:


> hello,
> did you end up yielding a little more off of the GOM you just chopped compared to your earlier one?
> ( I think you got like a qtr off of it?)
> thanks


first one was 5.2 grams.. lmfao I def got more off the second one- about a half oz.




shane343 said:


> cool, yeah i dont mind bout yield as long as i dont have to go to a fuckin dealer to buy shity glass and sand sprayed weed lol and id say the other 20-30 plants will yield a good few lbs outside  not til october tho :/ and whats the smoke like? and hows the high/stone?


smoke is sweet tasting with a hint of floral. satin is a great word to describe it. very smooth. high lasted a couple hours. I would probably grow this again contrary to what I said before. I really like the way it tastes.


----------



## shane343 (Apr 29, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> first one was 5.2 grams.. lmfao I def got more off the second one- about a half oz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a great describtion man thanks alot  and i only had that pot handy, will it stunt their growth?


----------



## Pete285 (Apr 29, 2010)

darn well at least you wound up with a little more. a half is still kinda low but it is an autoflower- since its cycle is so fast its an even trade off i guess. 

im planning a GOM outdoor grow, got 20 on the way from attitude as well as some "Big Devil". 

im thinking i may end up with way less because of the natural lighting length compared to putting them under 20/4 or something like that. 
But then again, nothing beats the intensity of the best light you can use- the sun.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 29, 2010)

shane343 said:


> thats a great describtion man thanks alot  and i only had that pot handy, will it stunt their growth?


their roots will get tangled up together = not good.



Pete285 said:


> darn well at least you wound up with a little more. a half is still kinda low but it is an autoflower- since its cycle is so fast its an even trade off i guess.
> 
> im planning a GOM outdoor grow, got 20 on the way from attitude as well as some "Big Devil".
> 
> ...


the GOMs are very short. they were both filled with buds while flowering.. just a small plant. I'm just happy that they were really autos.

let me know when you start those Big Devils.. I'm interested in those. I have 2 Fast Buds a few weeks into flowering.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 29, 2010)

pic update.

First 4 pics = Green-o-matic harvested buds
5 and 6 pics = Fast Bud 4 wks old
7 and 8 pics = GOM 5 wks old
9 and 10 pics = Fast Bud 3 wks old
11 pic = La Diva
12 pic = Diesel Ryder
13 pic = my girls.

as of yesterday my Flower Power, 2nd Diesel Ryder, 2nd La Diva have popped up out of the soil. just waiting on another GOM and a Paki Ryder. I will also be germing another 2 seeds tonight to bring my grand total of 12 girls.


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 29, 2010)

+rep for dem hairy nugs yummy 

it wouldn't let me tho it says i need 2 spread rep 1st


----------



## Pete285 (Apr 29, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> the GOMs are very short. they were both filled with buds while flowering.. just a small plant. I'm just happy that they were really autos.
> 
> let me know when you start those Big Devils.. I'm interested in those. I have 2 Fast Buds a few weeks into flowering.


Will do- i was kinda skeptical about the BD before researching it, i hear they will grow to be about 1-1.5 meters. If it actually makes it to this height thatd be great size + hopefully large buds for an autoflower. 

I almost went with the fast bud, attitude had 3 fem beans for under $30 and i hear it is pretty high in THC with some dense nuggets that have a nice hint of diesel- if thats really the case id definitely consider some of the FB in the future.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know... Call me crazy, but I couldn't bring myself to grow a strain with the word "bud" in the name.


----------



## John400HPS (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey MJ top grow man, those buds look legit. Fire red hairs and frosty white crystals  And im glad you were happy with the grow in the end despite the average yield. 
Jw, how strong did they smell before they got the axe, and what kinda of odor control did you use if any? I have a carbon scrubber and all that but im only growing 5 little auto's id rather not bring it out, im too lazy lol.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 30, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> I don't know... Call me crazy, but I couldn't bring myself to grow a strain with the word "bud" in the name.


I gottem cuz they are "Fast" bud. lmao. 7 weeks till finished.




John400HPS said:


> Hey MJ top grow man, those buds look legit. Fire red hairs and frosty white crystals  And im glad you were happy with the grow in the end despite the average yield.
> Jw, how strong did they smell before they got the axe, and what kinda of odor control did you use if any? I have a carbon scrubber and all that but im only growing 5 little auto's id rather not bring it out, im too lazy lol.


I don't use any odor control besides closing the door to my basement. they don't smell THAT bad. its confined to the room at least.


----------



## Shady4 (Apr 30, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> I don't know... Call me crazy, but I couldn't bring myself to grow a strain with the word "bud" in the name.


Don't judge a book by its cover. I've heard its a really nice strain.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 30, 2010)

I try not to... But if I don't like the name of a strain, I don't care how good it is... You won't see me growing it.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 30, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> I try not to... But if I don't like the name of a strain, I don't care how good it is... You won't see me growing it.


LOL that's ridiculous..


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 30, 2010)

Speachless........


----------



## i heartmj (May 1, 2010)

OK you guys I'm going to close this thread out. I have 12 plants of different autos going right now and I wanna start fresh.. so look for my new thread.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 1, 2010)

what's the name of it???


----------



## uptosumpn (May 1, 2010)

nevermind, found it.....


----------



## 150wHPS (May 2, 2010)

lol... I'm not being rude... I guess it's just a personal thing... I kinda have OCD about some stuff.


----------



## shane343 (May 3, 2010)

dont close the thread, its a really good info thread


----------



## i heartmj (May 3, 2010)

shane343 said:


> dont close the thread, its a really good info thread


the thread is still available to read.. I'm just not going to post in here anymore. I have 6 diff auto strains going in another thread.


----------



## ganja.gomer (May 3, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> lol... I'm not being rude... I guess it's just a personal thing... I kinda have OCD about some stuff.


So because you don't like the name, you wont grow it...like its not good enough for your garden. Even though youve never grown a single crop before.... These comments speak volumes of your inexperience and knowledge. The name of the weed has nothing to do with its quality. The only reason it matters to newbies like you is because you wanna grow buds with cool flashy names. The proof is in the smoke jackass, not in the silly f**king name you give the weed.

Just another newbie trying to grow for all the wrong reasons. This dude bought 100s of dollars of seeds all at once. I mean he went ape shit on his order. Even though he has space for only 6. Maybe you should have invested in a few more books or equipment instead of stockpile auto seeds lol.


----------



## i heartmj (May 3, 2010)

please don't bring that in here. thanks.


----------



## 150wHPS (May 3, 2010)

sorry dude... I'll delete that and send him a PM.


----------



## jakkaru (May 4, 2010)

how was the smoke?
i know you said it tasted good and the high lasted a couple hours (which sounds good to me).
but how strong do you recon it is?
attitude says its got medium thc.
would you agree with that?
my GOM's are just over 2 weeks in right now. 
Got them in my pc grow case.
im eager to know as much about em as possible.

also the pics you posted of the GOM buds.
are they fluffy? or are they a good density?


----------



## i heartmj (May 4, 2010)

Buds- some were airy, some were pretty dense.
Looks- light green with fire red hairs, covered in trichs.
Bag Appeal- fucking fantastic. I had a few people tell me it looks like straight up dank.
Smells- sweet when inhaling out the jar or bag.
Tastes- very good. sweet with a strong hint of floral on the exhale. 
Smoke- very smooth. the word "silk" comes to mind to describe it.
High- lasted a couple hours. I smoked a whole joint and then it all hit me at once. 
Potency- between 1-10 I'd give it about a 6.5 
Tolerance- You build up a tolerance very quickly imo.

hope this helps.


----------



## jakkaru (May 4, 2010)

heh yea,
that's perfect. thanks a ton.


----------



## ketalargold (May 30, 2010)

Hi everybody interested in GoM?Come to give a look at [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/199319-autoflower-thread-resource-guide-312.html#post4225188"]this post..[/URL]
and tell me what u think about my babies...day 45 from seed-...


----------



## ketalargold (May 30, 2010)

see ya...


----------



## kiwiskunk (Jul 17, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> mine are at least 2 feet right now. that's 24" I suppose you can lst it but that's your call.
> 
> congrats on getting the one to pop!


Wouldn't yours be so tall because you have your lights on 24/0 there would be no time for the roots to grow as they do this when it is dark??


----------



## greenomatic (Aug 4, 2010)

OK, listen heartmj,, I started growing this strain (green o matic) and mine are SHIT compared to the ones you had man haha .. what i mean is they are not anywhere the size that urs were.. im into like the 5th week and they are smaller than urs were after a week. Can u give me some advice on what I did wrong.. i think its me using a miracle grow nute (8-7-6) like 2 weeks into the growing period. I have 3 going right now and ill post pics sometime. Ive been using 3 cfls until now and im getting 400W MH and HPS today.. Anyway any help is appreciated and again ill post pics soon


----------



## WeedSmokerEIRE (Aug 14, 2010)

autoblueberry from dutch passion looks like a winner


----------



## WeedSmokerEIRE (Aug 14, 2010)

autoblueberry from dutch passion looks like a winner dude


super2200 said:


> I am curious about the white dwarf and red dwarf ones as they sound like good smoke. How was the smoke for the White Dwarf, I am looking for more autos but LowRyder2 is pretty weak and I am looking for a strong smoke and there are so many new autos out this year its hard to pick.


----------



## WeedSmokerEIRE (Aug 14, 2010)

give it 18/6 they can only take in 18 hours of light per day dumbass lol they grow most in the dark so give it enough dark... more dark more grow... also stressing it a little will produce more resin like slapping it around, stabbing the stalk, LST etc etc


----------



## dtslabz (Sep 17, 2010)

hello all just jumped on this band wagon got 5 green o matic

*600watts light
* 20ltr pots (soil canna plus)
* bio bizz mixture

would like you guys to give some feed back cheers


----------



## rubberduckie84 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey up, im a noobish grower toojust finished a big bang and hawaiian snow grow, idnt go very well, so ive invested in 10 green 0 matics..
my 2 big bang was in 30 ltr pots i think,vegged for 2 month flwer 4 2 month, got aroound 4/12 atm, stll gonna loose a bitta weight, the HS just looked really yellow and loadsa rust spots n yuk i just pulled em 6 weeks early and threw them away.
Any way 10 green o matics 6 will be goin i a home made hydro set up and 4 in pots just in case..... i will uploads pics of everything tomorrow and some pcs of my big bang ( pretty damn crystaly)


----------



## josepi (Feb 1, 2011)

well the roots grow when its dark thats why they are in the soil. its always dark to them.


----------



## rainz (Feb 2, 2011)

WeedSmokerEIRE said:


> give it 18/6 they can only take in 18 hours of light per day dumbass lol they grow most in the dark so give it enough dark... more dark more grow... also stressing it a little will produce more resin like slapping it around, stabbing the stalk, LST etc etc


Typical paddy wanting to slap his girls around, dunno where you get your info from but thats pathetic, if you start stressing an auto plant you can look forward to that one big joint you'll be getting off her, if you want to produce more resin get an mh bulb along with your hps. Seriously though ive been ireland loads of times and the smoke over there is absolute shit, mostly soap bar and thai, so wait a min the next time you call someone a dumbass and think, Grow a couple of plants before you think you know it all.


----------



## rainz (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh and Humboldt nutrients ultra snow storm will help produce more resin.


----------



## j6s6u6 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well just read this growlog and it kicks ass,
I just ordered my first auto's and got 5 feminized green-o-matics,cant wait to get started...
There is alot of usefull info on tis thread,great job dude...


----------



## Nibarlan (Mar 7, 2011)

j6s6u6 said:


> Well just read this growlog and it kicks ass,
> I just ordered my first auto's and got 5 feminized green-o-matics,cant wait to get started...
> There is alot of usefull info on tis thread,great job dude...


I agree, this thread has been freaking informative!


----------



## losargostolios (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome post dude!!
Started yersteday my 1st ever grow and sank 3 seeds (2 G-O-M and 1 Dinafem Haze Automatic) in distilled water and today transfered them into the towel thing. The one of them even got a tiny white root. Sooo happy )
Just wondering if it's gonna be a fast grow.. By the way i live in a mediterranean island but still it's not hot enough, at nights it drops below 19c..


----------



## Cid6.7 (Jun 22, 2011)

This is an impressive grow Im a newb & on my 1st grow I have G-O-M & 60 day Wonder both auto feminized & man I hope they come out lookin like yours But I doubt they will I messed them up pretty good as seedlings 
I still have 7 seeds so my next grow Im going to follow this thread !

Great looking plants 
Peace


----------



## DanHalenCEO (Jul 12, 2011)

okay... first grow for myself from ordering now about 4weeks in growing outdoors
2 vertigo, 2pineapple express automatic, 3 fruit automatic, 10 onyx, and... 2 green-o-matic

all of these ordered fem except the except the onyx. my two green-o-matics are the most dissapointing plants hands down. one of my green-o-matics is about half the size of the pineapple express which should be the smallest out of all of them and the other "female" started flowering male. no hermaphrodite growth, just straight up male flowering... WTF!!! any constructive input here is appreciated including any tips on pollen collection and pollenation would be appreciated


----------



## rjt12501 (Oct 9, 2011)

whts up, im going to be starting a closet grow with GOM & Big Bang Autos. Can you give me a list of everything you used besides the seeds. soil, lighting, nutes, etc..... please! it would help me out so much! thanks


----------



## rookie13 (Sep 26, 2012)

GREAT POST CAN you change your light cycle or should I 24/0 2 (Jock Hoorer) 30 days flowering look good ,but wonderd if I should switch to 20/4 figured needed a break?


----------

